# H570 Promo Code



## RailFanLNK

Hello All,

After reading another thread on here about "promo"codes, I decided to hit www.amtrak.com and use the "H570" promo. Man....I can get some good deals with this. What is it? Does everyone use this or is this an "insider" thing like "flyer talk"? I just typed it in on some dates and I can go from Lincoln NE to Glenwood Springs for the same cost that it cost to get off in Winter Park. I may have booked my trip back to GSC if I had known this. I'm going to Winter Park in October (I'm going to Glenwood Springs with my girlfriend and her two kids Labor Day weekend) and may have went to GSC again if I knew of this code. Can you explain it to me? Thanks!


----------



## Anthony

H570 is intended for inactive Guest Rewards members, as an incentive to get them to try the train again.


----------



## RailFanLNK

So can anybody use this promo code? Or is it for Amtrak Guest Rewards members?


----------



## Guest

It is for Amtrak Guest Rewards Members only and if you use it illegally, there has been a tendency for bad things to happen to you. In some cases, Amtrak has had people arrested and prosecuted for "malfeasance of coding".


----------



## PRR 60

Guest said:


> It is for Amtrak Guest Rewards Members only and if you use it illegally, there has been a tendency for bad things to happen to you. In some cases, Amtrak has had people arrested and prosecuted for "malfeasance of coding".


Code H570 is absolutely not for AGR members only. There are no restrictions posted for use of this discount except for holiday blackouts. There are no printed restrictions on the ticket limited use to any group. The fare can be obtained by anyone, the tickets can be picked up in person, by mail, or by Quiktrak and no AGR card is required. A person can book this discount on line without an AGR membership number. When Amtrak confirms the reservation Amtrak has accepted the booking as a non member. There was no deception on the passengers part. No membership was claimed and Amtrak had no basis to assume that you were somehow claiming membership.

In short, although Amtrak may have targeted the discount to inactive AGR members, its use is not restricted to AGR members in any way. The threat that anyone can be "arrested" for using H570 is totally bogus.

By the way, please site the law concerning "malfeasance of coding". Quite funny. Just make that one up, or did someone make it up for you?


----------



## Guest

PRR: Chill out.

Actually it was a joke, but things seem to be quite serious on this forum the past few days. Perhaps it is the heat affecting people's perceptions and ability to relax.

"Malfeasance of Coding" is an old legal term referring to the improper use of Morse Code in times of national emergency.

I am well aware that the AGR discount code is not restricted to AGR members, but thanks for the clarification.


----------



## PRR 60

Guest said:


> PRR:  Chill out.
> Actually it was a joke, but things seem to be quite serious on this forum the past few days.  Perhaps it is the heat affecting people's perceptions and ability to relax.
> 
> "Malfeasance of Coding" is an old legal term referring to the improper use of Morse Code in times of national emergency.
> 
> I am well aware that the AGR discount code is not restricted to AGR members, but thanks for the clarification.


Sorry for the rant. My humor detection system must be down. There are some folks who feel that the use of discount codes is somehow disloyal to Amtrak. They tend to blow a microchip when perfectly valid codes are listed. I, as you may have detected, am not among that group. If Amtrak is willing to discount my ticket, who am I to say no.

And Morse Code? You know there is a whole generation of people that have no idea what that is? That was the one thing that scared me as a teenager from trying to get an ham radio license. Back then the test included a Morse code exam.

-. --- - .- -.-. .... .- -. -.-. . !


----------



## MrFSS

> Back then the test included a Morse code exam.
> -. ---  -   .-    -.-. .... .- -. -.-. .


It still does, today, too.


----------



## Anthony

You don't need Morse to get a Tech class license since the early '90s


----------



## AmtrakWPK

Yup. Now they're re-morse-less. :lol:

And please space your letters out more if you're going to try to send morse on here - bunched up they're hard to read where one letter stops and the next starts. Put them too close together and there's not a chance that we could read it.

--... ...--


----------



## amtrakmichigan

I ordered a ticket about a month ago using the H570 code. The wording used on the ticket is this:

" ONE-WAY SPECIAL FARE -- NO STOPOVERS" and " DISCOUNT REFUND FEE MAY APPLY, NO REFUND AFTER 1ST TRAVEL / BLACKOUTS APPLY"

So It doesn't even list say what the "special fare " is.


----------



## Trogdor

Due to the fact that this code has been leaked into widespread use, Amtrak has imposed massive restrictions on its use.

The ticket now cannot be advance-paid, cannot be booked on the internet, and cannot be ticketed by mail or using a QuikTrak machine. You have to go to an agent to be ticketed using this code. The agent will verify your eligibility.


----------



## jamesontheroad

From Arrow:



> H570 PROMOTION CODE RESTRICTED
> WWW.FROMMERS.COM, A TRAVEL-ORIENTED WEBSITE, HAS IN THE PAST
> 
> PUBLISHED MANY OF AMTRAK'S PROMOTION CODES. A FEW DAYS AGO
> 
> THEY PUBLISHED A STORY CALLED "A RAIL OF A SALE: ONE AMTRAK
> 
> CODE TO RULE THEM ALL" AND SINCE THEN THE BOOKINGS USING
> 
> THIS CODE...HAVE INCREASED.
> 
> EFFECTIVE AUGUST 3, 2006, THIS PROMOTION MAY NOT BE ADVANCE
> 
> PAID, CANNOT BE BOOKED ON THE INTERNET, AND CANNOT BE TICKETED
> 
> BY TBM OR AT QUIK-TRAK. A RESERVATION CAN BE MADE AT CALL
> 
> CENTERS OR TICKET WINDOWS. PAYMENT AND TICKETING MAY ONLY
> 
> BE DONE AT TICKET WINDOWS. THE PASSENGER MUST BE A MEMBER OF
> 
> AMTRAK GUEST REWARDS, AND THE AGR NUMBER MUST BE IN THE PNR.
> 
> ALL AGENTS ARE PROHIBITED FROM GIVING OUT THIS OR ANY OTHER
> 
> GUEST REWARDS CODE. THE PASSENGER MUST MENTION IT IN ORDER
> 
> TO GET IT. NO EXCEPTIONS - THIS IS NOT A CUSTOMER SERVICE
> 
> ISSUE.
> 
> source: AMTRAK


Not a complete disaster... it's free to join AGR, and members can continue to use the code by buying their tickets over the phone or in person. Most H570's heaviest users were regular travellers who were also AGR members, but it's a shame because it was a very useful tool in persuading non-train-using friends to try Amtrak. But the code was always going to expire at the end of 2006, so be grateful for all the cheap travel we've been able to enjoy.

*j*


----------



## Guest

As I said before - and got blasted for it (and even had someone give me a "marketing lesson") - if everyone begins to use the discount, then it is not proper and can harm Amtrak. This appears to have been the case in this situation.

No matter what our marketing experts on this forum say, widespread use of a discount fare is not right and should not be done.


----------



## amtrakmichigan

amtrakmichigan said:


> I ordered a ticket about a month ago using the H570 code. The wording used on the ticket is this:
> " ONE-WAY SPECIAL FARE -- NO STOPOVERS" and " DISCOUNT REFUND FEE MAY APPLY, NO REFUND AFTER 1ST TRAVEL / BLACKOUTS APPLY"
> 
> So It doesn't even list say what the "special fare " is.



If this is a discount code only to be used by a certain group of passengers, then why doesnt Amtrak print the restrictions for it's use on the ticket? For an example if you purchase a ticket using AAA discount then Amtrak clearly prints that it is a AAA discount and member I.D. is required. If the H570 code should only be used for a certain type or group of passengers, then this should be clearly stated on the ticket.


----------



## Nngo11

Anyone used this recently?

How much off is it anyway? I can't tell from this discussion...

Finally, is this taken off on top of some other discount like AAA, ISIC or NARP or not?

Thanks, and sorry if this is all here on the forum somewhere already.


----------



## PRR 60

Nngo11 said:


> Anyone used this recently?How much off is it anyway? I can't tell from this discussion...
> 
> Finally, is this taken off on top of some other discount like AAA, ISIC or NARP or not?
> 
> Thanks, and sorry if this is all here on the forum somewhere already.


The last day for booking with H570 was 9/30. Sadly, H570 is now simply a fond memory.


----------



## AlanB

As PRR mentioned, this code has expired, so no one can use it. However just for informational purposes, I'll answer your other questions.

When it was working it got you 25% off the rail fare price. It did not provide any discount on accomodation charges however, only the rail fare.

And no, it could not be used in conjunction with other discounts. If you tried to combine discounts, the system would present you with only the AAA or NARP discount. This is typical of most special Amtrak discount codes, that they are *not* combinable with other discounts.


----------

